# Indy Bodies



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking for an Indy body I've seen on Echorr website. Don't know what the model is. It's the only one on there. Does anyone sell them?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You might have said where on the ECHORR site the picture was located or even posted a direct link to the picture.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry about that.http://www.echorrjets.com/rtr-indy-cars-chassis-and-kits


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't know who makes them but it's based on a 1:1 STP Indy Turbine car.

There are better photos of it on the HOME page of that site.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

They were originally made by Go Go bodies, but the caster passed away. I think Breakout Bodies may be making the. I can't find the website, but there is a Facebook page if you search for Breakout Bodies.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I can't keep from thinking that Roger Corrie did*/*does a bunch of
Indy*/*F1 bodies... Seems I got some email updates on new bodies
he's working on...

John
.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Does he have a website?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
My old pc went belly-up and I can't find a site that I saved on this laptop, bolts...

Will try to find something... He should be along here, soon...

John
.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

https://corriemotors.wordpress.com/

Click on Indy Bodies these are what I made in the past


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you have any of the 55 indy winners bodies? Number 6. Don't knowifyou sell them or not. If so what would be the cost?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll have to check I do have a couple decal sets left. I still have the master but don't know if I have any bodies. They are buried somewhere in the garage


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't really need the decals. Let me know if you find one of the bodies. Thanks


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to have 2 if you can cast them.


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*Zoomin motorsports*

Paul Kniffen makes those. His website does not seem to be working, but zoom in is on Facebook.

Jeff


----------

